# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  أنواع رجيم لا تتناسب مع شهر رمضان

## حسين دراز

*
هناك الكثير من الأشخاص الذين تأقلموا مع نظم رجيم عديدة قبل شهر رمضان الكريم ولديهم رغبة في مواصلة هذا النظام الغذائي في شهر الصيام الأمر الصعب وذلك لأن ليست كل حمية تتماشى مع النظام الغذائي في شهر رمضان فهناك بعض أنواع الرجيم الممنوعة وسوف نعرض عليكم اليوم البعض منها :

رجيم الكورن فليكس

الكورن فليكس وجبة محببة ويمكن الإعتماد عليها في عمل رجيم لمدة أسبوعين لأنه يحتوي على عناصر غذائية مفيدة للجسم ويخسر حوالي 7 كيلو جرام خلال أسبوعين و السؤال المهم عنه هو كم سعره حراريه في الكورن فلكيس؟ الإجابة بكل بساطة هي عدد قليل جدا يكاد لا يذكر.
لكن مع كل هذه الفوائد هذا الرجيم لا يصلح بأن يكون نظام غذائي في شهر رمضان بسبب عدد ساعات الصيام وعدم وجود كل العناصر الغذائية في مكوناته وحتى لا يصاب الإنسان بدوخة او إرهاق.

الرجيم الكيتوني:

من الأنظمة الخطيرة التي يحذر من المداومة عليها في رمضان لأنها تعتمد بشكل أساسي على البروتين مع منع الكربوهيدرات وهذه المسألة قد تضر بقلب الإنسان وتؤدي إلى إرتفاع نسبة الكولسترول والضغط.
بعد صيام طويل يفضل تناول وجبة متوازنة من العناصر الغذائية والقيمة الغنية من لحوم وكربوهيدرات وفواكه وخضراوات.

رجيم حساء الكرنب

هذا النظام الغذائي يعتمد على حساء الكرنب فقط كوجبة غذائية خلال اليوم الأمر الذي يصيب الإنسان بسوء التغذية وفقر الدم مع الإحساس بالدوار والإرهاق.

رجيم التمر مع الحليب

التمر والحليب من الوجبات التي تعطي طاقة كبيرة للجسم مع فيتامينات وكالسيوم وسكريات طبيعية ولكن لا يمكن الإعتماد على هذا النظام الغذائي في رمضان لأن الإنسان في هذا الشهر يعتمد على وجبتين فقط خلال اليوم وهي الفطور والسحور ويجب تناول كل الأطعمة المفيدة والحصول على النسب المطلوبة من كل العناصر الغذائية.
نستنتج أن كل أنظمة الرجيم التي تعتمد على نوع واحد في الطعام هي لا تصلح مع شهر رمضان الكريم  وذلك لأن الجسم يحتاج إلى تعويض ساعات الصيام الطويلة و إشباع رغباته في أكل كل العناصر الغذائية المفيدة لذلك ينصح بإستشارة طبيب تغذية حول أفضل نوع رجيم في رمضان يحمل كل الأطعمة بالكميات المطلوبة.
المصدر:
https://sport360.fit/
*

----------

